# Elenco di parole e argomenti che ...



## PresidentLBJ (3 Novembre 2015)

...potrebbero urtare la sensibilità di alcuni utenti. Pregasi usare con cautela. 

Caciotta - Gatti, gattini, cats, kitten, miao, frrrr, fusa, vibrisse, gatto alla vicentina e affini.

Ultimo - Discoteca, balera, salsodromo, lambada, liscio, latino, Raul Casadei e affini.

Tebe - melanzane

PresidentLBJ - radical chic, Romano Prodi, soprammobili Thun, eruttazioni, meteorismo.

...continua...


----------



## Eratò (3 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...potrebbero urtare la sensibilità di alcuni utenti. Pregasi usare con cautela.
> 
> Caciotta - Gatti, gattini, cats, kitten, miao, frrrr, fusa, vibrisse, gatto alla vicentina e affini.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ecate (3 Novembre 2015)

Resilienza
olistico
cosmico
orgasmico
fisica quantistica
vibrazioni


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2015)

Attrazione irresistibile
condivisione
dialogo
moralista
briefing
feeling

Se mi viene in mente altro segno


----------



## LDS (4 Novembre 2015)

ci fu un periodo dove la parola termosifone / boiler urtava parecchia gente...
se vuoi aggiungerla lool


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Attrazione irresistibile
> condivisione
> dialogo
> moralista
> ...


Morte agli inglesismi.

Io aggiungo:
concettuale
parco lineare/bioparco
liquido


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

INTRIGARE riflessivo
:embolo:


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Morte agli inglesismi.
> 
> Io aggiungo:
> concettuale
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

APERICENA
però non ho mai conosciuto qualcuno che avesse il coraggio di pronunciarlo. Di scriverlo sì però


----------



## sienne (4 Novembre 2015)

Ciao

mi piace ... molto simpatico questo thread ... 


- tutti abbiamo dei problemi ... che cavolata :facepalm:
- è successo, non è colpa mia ... :unhappy:



sienne


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2015)

Attimino
noi ... Voi


----------



## Simy (4 Novembre 2015)

L'uso delle k


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

Qualunque parola inglese


----------



## Tessa (4 Novembre 2015)

Limitandomi al forum qualunque espressione abusata da chi non l'ha direttamente coniata: avente diritto, attacco di manico, furetti rosa volanti.....


----------



## free (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualunque parola inglese



:unhappy:


----------



## eagle (4 Novembre 2015)

Attimino
Partner
Anche no (sì)


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:


Era un quoto?
L'altro giorno ho letto un post di Caciottina scritto in italiano con 2000 parole inglese
Mi è chiarissimo che vivendo in inghilterra usa termini che probabilmente non sono traducibili in italiano ma a me saltano i nervi
Idem in ufficio. Riunione di tutti italiani e metà dei termini sono inglesi. Fa figo a me fa cagare


----------



## Ultimo (4 Novembre 2015)

president, pettinatore di bambole,coglione.


----------



## Buscopann (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era un quoto?
> L'altro giorno ho letto un post di Caciottina scritto in italiano con 2000 parole inglese
> Mi è chiarissimo che vivendo in inghilterra usa termini che probabilmente non sono traducibili in italiano ma a me saltano i nervi
> Idem in ufficio. Riunione di tutti italiani e metà dei termini sono inglesi. Fa figo a me fa cagare


Fa talmente figo che se chiedi di tradurre le stesse parole in italiano non lo sanno neppure fare. La demenza la si percepisce anche da queste cose. Soprattutto nel marketing 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Fa talmente figo che se chiedi di tradurre le stesse parole in italiano non lo sanno neppure fare. La demenza la si percepisce anche da queste cose.* Soprattutto nel marketing*
> 
> Buscopann


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:

A me arrivano mail in inglese dall'ufficio di fianco. Indirizzate solo a me. Non rispondo.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualunque parola inglese


*SWICCHARE*


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

"RILASSATI"
:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *SWICCHARE*


eh?


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2015)

Dammi pace
Balzo
e praticamente buona parte del gergo giovanile....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> eh?


SwiTchare. Casomai.


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

per quello mi suonava strano.   mah.  gli anglicismi forzati sono figli del monopolio in determinati settori.

si sa da decenni ormai che nel mondo del marketing e della finanza esiste una neolingua angloide che ha ingoiato tutto.


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2015)

Quando in banca si parlava solo in italiano i clienti guadagnavano , quando hanno iniziato a vendere prodotti stranieri e con termini inglesi solo grandi ........Posso dirlo in italiano?   Poco fine?  INCULATE!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Quando in banca si parlava solo in italiano i clienti guadagnavano , quando hanno iniziato a vendere prodotti stranieri e con termini inglesi solo grandi ........Posso dirlo in italiano?   Poco fine?  INCULATE!


Finchè si parlava in lire, più che altro. Dov'è Zod? Ah, già.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

SALLO. Mi sa di sfigato mongolo decerebrato simpaconformista.


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> SALLO. Mi sa di *sfigato mongolo decerebrato simpaconformista*.


Ma grazie 
Comunque viene usato anche nella Divina Commedia.
Non ricordo dove.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma grazie
> Comunque viene usato anche nella Divina Commedia.
> Non ricordo dove.


(Oscenità assortite)


----------



## Divì (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma grazie
> Comunque viene usato anche nella Divina Commedia.
> Non ricordo dove.


Per dire, oh [cit]


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

sdoganare, sdoganato
piuttosto che                               usato al posto di "o"


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Interfacciarsi


----------



## Falcor (4 Novembre 2015)

Apocalisse zombie - Esacisottaedro - Pulcino


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2015)

_anche io ho i miei difetti: sono troppo sincero
netiquette
quoto
sono una persona solare
se fossi un animale sarei un felino_


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2015)

_anche io sono umano
ti sei tagliata i capelli? 
ti sei vestita di rosso?
sei arrivata fin qui?






_​...ti tocchi?


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2015)

_e gli è che
mica no
sallo_


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> _anche io ho i miei difetti: sono troppo sincero
> netiquette
> quoto
> sono una *persona solare*
> se fossi un animale sarei un felino_


Sgrunt


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sdoganare, sdoganato
> piuttosto che                               usato al posto di "o"


Piuttosto che al posto di anche è pure peggio però


----------



## Falcor (4 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> _quoto_


Quoto.


----------



## free (4 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Era un quoto?*
> L'altro giorno ho letto un post di Caciottina scritto in italiano con 2000 parole inglese
> Mi è chiarissimo che vivendo in inghilterra usa termini che probabilmente non sono traducibili in italiano ma a me saltano i nervi
> Idem in ufficio. Riunione di tutti italiani e metà dei termini sono inglesi. Fa figo a me fa cagare


no, era per via del mio nick
comunque quoto, e non so nemmeno l'inglese


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

Core-business ( ggggggrrrrrrrrr) , Brunetta ( non la nostra e nemmeno quella dei RIcchi e Poveri), un attimino ed ho fatto ( agggghhhhh ), non so se ce la faccio ( prova).


----------



## passante (4 Novembre 2015)

e ma come siete suscettibili


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> e ma come siete suscettibili


Io c'ho pure i film (oltre alle canzoni ovviamente) che mi fanno innervosire

il matrimonio del mio migliore amico
il collezionista di ossa
...


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io c'ho pure i film (oltre alle canzoni ovviamente) che mi fanno innervosire
> 
> il matrimonio del mio migliore amico
> il collezionista di ossa
> ...


Davvero!? Il primo, perché? Io adoro Rupert Everett (ovviamente, è DYD   ) in quel film mi fa morì!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2015)

Sinapsi, nipples, grattachecca, cipolla nella gricia e cracco


----------



## Nocciola (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io c'ho pure i film (oltre alle canzoni ovviamente) che mi fanno innervosire
> 
> il matrimonio del mio migliore amico
> il collezionista di ossa
> ...


Li adoro entrambi


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Davvero!? Il primo, perché? Io adoro Rupert Everett (ovviamente, è DYD   ) in quel film mi fa morì!


Anch'io accidenti soprattutto per questo
Mi ha fatto innervosire Julia Roberts che faceva la cattivella buona
quando si è pentita e auto denigrata nel monologo buffo mi stavo scompensando


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Sinapsi, nipples, grattachecca, cipolla nella gricia e cracco


Per gli ultimi due ti quoto (scusa Minerva /Miranda) col sangue!!


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anch'io accidenti soprattutto per questo
> Mi ha fatto innervosire Julia Roberts che faceva la cattivella buona
> quando si è pentita e auto denigrata nel monologo buffo mi stavo scompensando


Ah quello si.....però Cameron Diaz è fortissima e poi lui vabbè ADORO SUPREMO!


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Per gli ultimi due ti quoto (scusa Minerva /Miranda) col sangue!!


Ma perche mineranda mette la cipolla nella gricia?????


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Comunque io devo avere delle turbe perché è quasi impossibile che mi piaccia una commedia


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma perche mineranda mette la cipolla nella gricia?????


Nooooooo ahahahaah perchè detesta la parola "quoto"!!

Mineranda :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Comunque io devo avere delle turbe perché è quasi impossibile che mi piaccia una commedia


Nemmeno le commedie all'italiana tipo Fantozzi? Io mi ci sento male :rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

In compenso ho visto con gioia e godimento robocop, tutti i Rocky e conan il barbaro, pur sapendo che sono per lo più  ciofeche


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> In compenso ho visto con gioia e godimento robocop, tutti i Rocky e conan il barbaro, pur sapendo che sono per lo più  ciofeche


Pure io tutti e con sommo gaudio TRANNE conan e commando che gnaa posso fa, non lo reggo lui lì :rotfl:
Aggiungo tutti i Rambo + atto di forza + terminator + predator


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Nemmeno le commedie all'italiana tipo Fantozzi? Io mi ci sento male :rotfl:


Quelle siiii
le adoro
le comiche!
odio le robe americane brillanti un po' buffe e un po' romantiche con happy end


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Prima o poi mi sposo con jennifer lopez
in aereo
che nervi


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> In compenso ho visto con gioia e godimento robocop, tutti i Rocky e conan il barbaro, pur sapendo che sono per lo più  ciofeche


Aggh che gusti :unhappy: conan poi ...


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Anche a me sta sui marròns Schwarzy ma l'unico che odio al punto tale da arrivare al boicottaggio è Gibson
ho guardato Apocalypto (scaricato con emule) dopo varie ambasce e mi è piaciuto
grrrrr


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Piuttosto che al posto di anche è pure peggio però


vero!


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Comunque io devo avere delle turbe perché è quasi impossibile che mi piaccia una commedia


Io aborro tutte le " vacanze di natale " :singleeye:


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io aborro tutte le " vacanze di natale " :singleeye:


Io  menerei Boldi e de sica
tra l'altro ora che hanno litigato ognuno fa il suo filmino natalizio quindi a dicembre il carico è raddoppiato:unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io  menerei Boldi e de sica
> tra l'altro ora che hanno litigato ognuno fa il suo filmino natalizio quindi a dicembre il carico è raddoppiato:unhappy:


Maremma, davvero :unhappy:


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

Macchè cinepanettone, donne...
Questo natale arriva Star Wars


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Macchè cinepanettone, donne...
> Questo natale arriva Star Wars


Ecco harryson mi garba di più


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> In compenso ho visto con gioia e godimento robocop, tutti i Rocky e conan il barbaro, pur sapendo che sono per lo più  ciofeche


VAFFANCULO.


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Anche a me sta sui marròns Schwarzy ma l'unico che odio al punto tale da arrivare al boicottaggio è Gibson
> ho guardato Apocalypto (scaricato con emule) dopo varie ambasce e mi è piaciuto
> grrrrr


Io non sopporto Ben Affleck e boicotto tutti i suoi film, non lo reggo  e non sopporto nemmeno io le commedie americane/ italiane con happy end, eccezion fatta per "Love actually" 

 lo so ma quella dichiarazione d'amore un pochetto mi commuove sempre (ora mi metti in ignore lo so )


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2015)

A me me piace diprè...è grave?


----------



## banshee (4 Novembre 2015)

Comunque Terminator filmone sul serio :carneval:


----------



## Spot (4 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me me piace diprè...è grave?


Sì, caciò.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Sì, caciò.


Lo trovo fascinoso


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Lo trovo fascinoso


Mi ricordi esattamente perchè ti piacevo? Mi sto cagando sotto, sai com'è.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Macchè cinepanettone, donne...
> Questo natale arriva Star Wars


Io tifo lui, chiaramente:


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi ricordi esattamente perchè ti piacevo? Mi sto cagando sotto, sai com'è.


Ma guarda che io ti amavo. Che é cosa ben diversa. Non sonp passata per la fase che mi piacevi. Non credo tu mi sia mai piaciuto. Quello arriva dopo. Ma sai come è...il dopo non c è stato. Nemmeno un cazzo di caffe. 
Cmq l hai visto nel video con giuseppe simone? Mo te lo posto

[video=youtube;qwozJtWqOKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwozJtWqOKI[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io ti amavo. Che é cosa ben diversa. Non sonp passata per la fase che mi piacevi. Non credo tu mi sia mai piaciuto. Quello arriva dopo. Ma sai come è...il dopo non c è stato. Nemmeno un cazzo di caffe.
> Cmq l hai visto nel video con giuseppe simone? Mo te lo posto
> 
> [video=youtube;qwozJtWqOKI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwozJtWqOKI[/video]


Cacio' io per la verità somiglio a Giuseppe Simone.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cacio' io per la verità somiglio a Giuseppe Simone.


Ti avrei amato lo stesso


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Ti avrei amato lo stesso


Vabbè adesso ama il gallese (?).


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè adesso ama il gallese (?).


Ma si dai...hai ragione.


----------



## Fantastica (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Resilienza
> olistico
> cosmico
> orgasmico
> ...


Perché? Sulle altre, e l'"interfacciarsi", completamente d'accordo.
D'accordo anche sugli errori segnalati (il "piuttosto che"), sugli orrendi attimino e momentino, pochettino, pochino (preteschi).

Io odio visceralmente peraltro anche tutte le parole in -zione che vengono dai verbi e li sostituiscono (es: "ha preso la specializzazione", invece di "si è specializzato in"; il linguaggio burocratico è pieno di questi orrendi vezzi); odio lo stile nominale. 
Odio "a livello di"; odio "secondo me", odio "IMHO", perché se dici una cosa è OVVIO che è secondo te, o sei dio e quindi ti pare giusto chiarire?


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aggh che gusti :unhappy: conan poi ...


È una specie di coming out.


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché? Sulle altre, e l'"interfacciarsi", completamente d'accordo.
> D'accordo anche sugli errori segnalati (il "piuttosto che"), sugli orrendi attimino e momentino, pochettino, pochino (preteschi).
> 
> Io odio visceralmente peraltro anche tutte le parole in -zione che vengono dai verbi e li sostituiscono (es: "ha preso la specializzazione", invece di "si è specializzato in"; il linguaggio burocratico è pieno di questi orrendi vezzi); odio lo stile nominale.
> Odio "a livello di"; odio "secondo me", odio "IMHO", perché se dici una cosa è OVVIO che è secondo te, o sei dio e quindi ti pare giusto chiarire?


Fisica quantistica e vibrazioni solo come argomento e se sono abbinate.
fisica quantistica anche da sola: se ne parla una persona competente mi innervosisce il fatto di capire nulla, l'incompetente invece mi fa arrabbiare perché è generalmente un disonesto intellettualmente


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché? Sulle altre, e l'"interfacciarsi", completamente d'accordo.
> D'accordo anche sugli errori segnalati (il "piuttosto che"), sugli orrendi attimino e momentino, pochettino, pochino (preteschi).
> 
> Io odio visceralmente peraltro anche tutte le parole in -zione che vengono dai verbi e li sostituiscono (es: "ha preso la specializzazione", invece di "si è specializzato in"; il linguaggio burocratico è pieno di questi orrendi vezzi); odio lo stile nominale.
> Odio "a livello di"; odio "secondo me", odio "IMHO", perché se dici una cosa è OVVIO che è secondo te, o sei dio e quindi ti pare giusto chiarire?


IMHO secondo me è un pleonasmo di cortesia


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Macchè cinepanettone, donne...
> Questo natale arriva Star Wars


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> È una specie di coming out.


Un coming out senza conseguenze


----------



## Fantastica (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Fisica quantistica e vibrazioni solo come argomento e se sono abbinate.
> fisica quantistica anche da sola: se ne parla una persona competente mi innervosisce il fatto di capire nulla, l'incompetente invece mi fa arrabbiare perché è generalmente un disonesto intellettualmente


Guarda che i competenti che sanno farsi capire possono essere "orgasmici"


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Io non sopporto *Ben Affleck* e boicotto tutti i suoi film, non lo reggo  e non sopporto nemmeno io le commedie americane/ italiane con happy end, eccezion fatta per "Love actually"
> 
> lo so ma quella dichiarazione d'amore un pochetto mi commuove sempre (ora mi metti in ignore lo so )


Dicono che porti il toupet


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Dicono che porti il toupet


Macchè.


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda che i competenti che sanno farsi capire possono essere "orgasmici"


Solo lui che io sappia


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Solo lui che io sappia


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Lo trovo fascinoso


ma famme capì.   prima te vesti da capodrugo sexy e mo che me rappresenta Stephanie Seymour?


----------



## Caciottina (4 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma famme capì.   prima te vesti da capodrugo sexy e mo che me rappresenta Stephanie Seymour?


In effetti nulla...torno gatto. Miao


----------



## perplesso (4 Novembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> In effetti nulla...torno gatto. Miao


non so perchè ma mi fai pensare a ChoChosan


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> non so perchè ma mi fai pensare a ChoChosan


Che brutta fine


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Sabrina Ferilli nella pubblicità di Poltrone e Sofa' con "beato chi soo fa er sofa'"


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> ...potrebbero urtare la sensibilità di alcuni utenti. Pregasi usare con cautela.
> 
> Caciotta - Gatti, gattini, cats, kitten, miao, frrrr, fusa, vibrisse, gatto alla vicentina e affini.
> 
> ...


"ciao sono un/a ragazzo/a di anni maggiori o uguali a 30...."


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sabrina Ferilli nella pubblicità di Poltrone e Sofa' con "beato chi soo fa er sofa'"


Veroooooo!!!! Hai ragione !!!!! Coattissima !!!!


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Veroooooo!!!! Hai ragione !!!!! Coattissima !!!!


Non la sopporto in quella pubblicità!!

Aggiungo: il ministro Boschi che si è piccata per l'imitazione della Raffaele, ma vaff.... idiota.
La Santanchè
Gasparri
Mario Adinolfi


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> "ciao sono un/a ragazzo/a di anni maggiori o uguali a 30...."


Eh?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non la sopporto in quella pubblicità!!
> 
> Aggiungo: il ministro Boschi che si è piccata per l'imitazione della Raffaele, ma vaff.... idiota.
> La Santanchè
> ...


Vabbe' Gasparri  Come sparare alla croce rossa


----------



## passante (5 Novembre 2015)

"l'ideologia del gender" _(che cazzo sarebbe, poi?)_
"gaystapo" _(mavaffanculo)_
"omosessualizzazione" (_si vabbe')_
"la nuova dittatura del pensiero unico" _(mavaffanculo due)
_
purtroppo potrei continuare per pagine.

edit. a corollario l'evergreen: no, ma io ho un sacco di amici omosessuali.


----------



## passante (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Non la sopporto in quella pubblicità!!
> 
> Aggiungo: il ministro Boschi che si è piccata per l'imitazione della Raffaele, ma vaff.... idiota.
> *La Santanchè
> ...


vabbe'. con gandolfini, l'avvocato amato e la miriano popolano la mia American Horror Story personale :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (5 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh?


se ci fai caso, ogni tanto in Confessionale, chi arriva, inizia il 3d così


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> "l'ideologia del gender" _(che cazzo sarebbe, poi?)_
> "gaystapo" _(mavaffanculo)_
> "omosessualizzazione" (_si vabbe')_
> "la nuova dittatura del pensiero unico" _(mavaffanculo due)
> ...


e tu  rispondi : " poverini !!! Hanno come amico te !


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ci fai caso, ogni tanto in Confessionale, chi arriva, inizia il 3d così


Ok ma ti perplime sta cosa Perplesso ?


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> vabbe'. con gandolfini, l'avvocato amato e la miriano popolano la mia American Horror Story personale :singleeye:


Adinolf lo detesto col cuore. Poi quello che sta scrivendo in questi giorni su Twitter è da vomito. Lo insulto sistematicamente ma stando attenta a non farmi bloccare...sennò non posso più insultarlo :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (5 Novembre 2015)

"Se Marx fosse vissuto ai nostri giorni..."


----------



## passante (5 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e tu  rispondi : " poverini !!! Hanno come amico te !






banshee ha detto:


> Adinolf lo detesto col cuore. Poi quello che sta scrivendo in questi giorni su Twitter è da vomito. Lo insulto sistematicamente ma stando attenta a non farmi bloccare...sennò non posso più insultarlo :rotfl:


 io non sono su twitter (c'è matteo, ma credo che segua giusto matt bomer, Neil Patrick Harris e altri tizi da gossip ). io mi faccio del male leggendo quello che marione scrive sulla croce e quello che i suoi amichetti citano di qua e di là. ogni tanto. perché alla lunga è deprimente.


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> io non sono su twitter (c'è matteo, ma credo che segua giusto matt bomer, Neil Patrick Harris e altri tizi da gossip ). io mi faccio del male leggendo quello che marione scrive sulla croce e quello che i suoi amichetti citano di qua e di là. ogni tanto. perché alla lunga è deprimente.


Abbastanza desolante, si'. Soprattutto quei quattro imbecilli che lo seguono e che lo incitano. Sti personaggi sono pericolosi, e non esagero nel dirlo


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> "l'ideologia del gender" _(che cazzo sarebbe, poi?)_
> "gaystapo" _(mavaffanculo)_
> "omosessualizzazione" (_si vabbe')_
> "la nuova dittatura del pensiero unico" _(mavaffanculo due)
> ...


E la lobby gay?


----------



## Spot (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> E la lobby gay?


Quelle sono ovunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> "Se Marx fosse vissuto ai nostri giorni..."


Ci rivorrebbe Stalin, quale Marx, quello scioperato di merda.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sabrina Ferilli nella pubblicità di Poltrone e Sofa' con "beato chi soo fa er sofa'"


Vero!!!
qualche tempo fa Irene Grandi col Pocket Coffee
l'urlettino finale
Aaaaa


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vero!!!
> qualche tempo fa Irene Grandi col Pocket Coffee
> l'urlettino finale
> Aaaaa


Oddio è veroooo che odio! Nel pullman mentre canta!! 
La risata di Noemi no??


----------



## Spot (5 Novembre 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci rivorrebbe Stalin, quale Marx, quello scioperato di merda.


Io tifavo per quello sfigato di Trotsky.
Che però muore a metà storia.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vero!!!
> qualche tempo fa Irene Grandi col *Pocket Coffee*
> l'urlettino finale
> Aaaaa


Li adoro. Irene Grandi no.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io tifavo per quello sfigato di Trotsky.
> Che però muore a metà storia.


Il mio voto va sempre al georgiano d'acciaio, mi spiace.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io tifavo per quello sfigato di Trotsky.
> Che però muore a metà storia.


Pure io


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Oddio è veroooo che odio! Nel pullman mentre canta!!
> La risata di _Noemi_ no??


Non ho mai avuto il piacere


----------



## banshee (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non ho mai avuto il piacere


Se ti capita mi dirai..... 

Ps Rocky su raitre ora!! :up:


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Se ti capita mi dirai.....
> 
> Ps Rocky su raitre ora!! :up:


Sto tollerando gli ultimi minuti di cartone animato
Se fosse Alvin farei il colpo di stato 
(la voce di Alvin... :unhappy


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Vero!!!
> qualche tempo fa Irene Grandi col Pocket Coffee
> l'urlettino finale
> Aaaaa


Si, anche !!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Se ti capita mi dirai.....
> 
> Ps Rocky su raitre ora!! :up:


Aiuto !!! Ma te lo riguardi?


----------



## Spot (5 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sto tollerando gli ultimi minuti di cartone animato
> Se fosse Alvin farei il colpo di stato
> (la voce di Alvin... :unhappy


I Chipmunks. Odio.


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sto tollerando gli ultimi minuti di cartone animato
> Se fosse Alvin farei il colpo di stato
> *(la voce di Alvin... :unhappy*





SpotlessMind ha detto:


> *I Chipmunks.* Odio.


odio supremo e totale.


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Aiuto !!! Ma te lo riguardi?


sempre :rotfl::rotfl: è un evergreen, lo riguardo ogni volta. come ritorno al futuro e fantozzi, tipo


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sempre :rotfl::rotfl: è un evergreen, lo riguardo ogni volta. come ritorno al futuro e faozzi, tipo


Su Fantozzi condivido,  il resto no


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su Fantozzi condivido,  il resto no


ho scritto Faozzi ma s'era capito... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ho scritto Faozzi ma s'era capito... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No hai scritto bene, sono io che quotandoti da cellulare ho invaso il tuo post e fatto due morti la N. e la T. :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> odio supremo e totale.


mi sono toccati tutti i film :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi sono toccati tutti i film :unhappy:


brrrr i brividi. già col cartone dei tempi miei soffrivo abbastanza, sti cazzo di scoiattoli/castori che cantano con le vocine pucciose, figuriamoci il film.....:mexican:


----------



## Spot (6 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mi sono toccati tutti i film :unhappy:


Papà?


banshee ha detto:


> brrrr i brividi. già col cartone dei tempi miei soffrivo abbastanza, sti cazzo di scoiattoli/castori che cantano con le vocine pucciose, figuriamoci il film.....:mexican:


Ma poi che cavolo di dimensioni hanno? Son dei fottuti animali OGM. Roba da ambientazione apocalittica post-nucleare.

Spaventosi.


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Papà?


eh...
Fortunatamente i cartoni non li guarda...Solo Avengers e Star wars, che piacciono pure a me


----------



## Spot (6 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> eh...
> Fortunatamente i cartoni non li guarda...Solo *Avengers e Star wars*, che piacciono pure a me


Allora cresce bene


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sto tollerando gli ultimi minuti di cartone animato
> Se fosse Alvin farei il colpo di stato
> (la voce di Alvin... :unhappy


È  vero...!


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Papà?
> 
> Ma poi che cavolo di dimensioni hanno? Son dei fottuti animali OGM. Roba da ambientazione apocalittica post-nucleare.
> 
> Spaventosi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque in tema cartoni:

Licia di Kiss me Licia ODIO SUPREMO INCONTRASTATO (tanto amore per Satomi invece)

Toshio che sbava per Creamy e non si fila YU.


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> comunque in tema cartoni:
> 
> ...


kiss me licia fortunatamente l'ho schivata anche in giovane eta'.

Per restare in argomento topic, farei prima a dire cosa sopporto


----------



## banshee (6 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> kiss me licia fortunatamente l'ho schivata anche in giovane eta'.
> 
> Per restare in argomento topic, farei prima a dire cosa sopporto


no, no scrivi quelle che non sopporti :carneval: alcune magari...


----------



## ivanl (6 Novembre 2015)

piuttosto che
mi piaceva sentirmi desiderata
per me non era importante
ho letto su wikipedia


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2015)

Cari amici del forum. 

Io vi leggo sempre con attenzione e, lo devo dire, questo thread mi manda veramente delle vibrazioni, quasi a livello orgasmico. 
E’ vero che sono moralista, ma come vedete mi pongo in una posizione di dialogo perché con voi c’è davvero del feeling. Mi sarebbe piaciuto partecipare a qualche breefing infatti, ma c’è sempre qualche problema, in particolare quel termosifone di Matteo che è geloso. 
In ogni caso è più sul piano concettuale che non su quello fisico che mi intriga la fantasia, per esempio, di un apericena con voi. 
Tutti abbiamo dei problemi e so bene ke quelli che mi affliggono sono komunkue superabili. Ma Matteo è l’avente diritto e io che ci posso fare? 
Certo potrei anche distrarmi un attimino, ma alla fine mi dico: anche no.
 Così piuttosto che sdoganare i miei bassi istinti alle cene del forum,  per quanto mi piaccia sentirmi desiderato, preferisco switchare in modalità bravo ragazzo. Perché è questo che sono: un bravo ragazzo che ha superato la trentina. Certo anche io ho i miei difetti: sono troppo sincero. 
Ma sono una persona solare e resto con tutte le mie sinapsi attaccate al mio partner, che, IMHO, è il mio core business. 
Ecco mio caro forum: se non lo sapevi, sallo. 

:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum.
> 
> Io vi leggo sempre con attenzione e, lo devo dire, questo thread mi manda veramente delle vibrazioni, quasi a livello orgasmico.
> E’ vero che sono moralista, ma come vedete mi pongo in una posizione di dialogo perché con voi c’è davvero del feeling. Mi sarebbe piaciuto partecipare a qualche breefing infatti, ma c’è sempre qualche problema, in particolare quel termosifone di Matteo che è geloso.
> ...


Che figata !!!!!!


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che figata !!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum.
> 
> Io vi leggo sempre con attenzione e, lo devo dire, questo thread mi manda veramente delle vibrazioni, quasi a livello orgasmico.
> E’ vero che sono moralista, ma come vedete mi pongo in una posizione di dialogo perché con voi c’è davvero del feeling. Mi sarebbe piaciuto partecipare a qualche breefing infatti, ma c’è sempre qualche problema, in particolare quel termosifone di Matteo che è geloso.
> ...


sempre pensato che fumi ottima roba


----------



## passante (6 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre pensato che fumi ottima roba


 siete tutti citati, dai :singleeye:


----------



## Spot (6 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum.
> 
> Io vi leggo sempre con attenzione e, lo devo dire, questo thread mi manda veramente delle vibrazioni, quasi a livello orgasmico.
> E’ vero che sono moralista, ma come vedete mi pongo in una posizione di dialogo perché con voi c’è davvero del feeling. Mi sarebbe piaciuto partecipare a qualche breefing infatti, ma c’è sempre qualche problema, in particolare quel termosifone di Matteo che è geloso.
> ...


Questo post mi ha fatto diventare gelosa di Matteo. 
Bellissimo


----------



## Fantastica (6 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> Cari amici del forum.
> 
> Io vi leggo sempre con attenzione e, lo devo dire, questo thread mi manda veramente delle vibrazioni, quasi a livello orgasmico.
> E’ vero che sono moralista, ma come vedete mi pongo in una posizione di dialogo perché con voi c’è davvero del feeling. Mi sarebbe piaciuto partecipare a qualche breefing infatti, ma c’è sempre qualche problema, in particolare quel termosifone di Matteo che è geloso.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> siete tutti citati, dai :singleeye:


il che non toglie che tu secerni lisergico,esimio.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Questo post mi ha fatto diventare gelosa di Matteo.
> Bellissimo


Siamo tutte gelose di Matteo


----------



## Spot (7 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo tutte gelose di Matteo


Immaginavo.


----------



## banshee (7 Novembre 2015)

Passante sei grande!!


----------

